# snow operations foreman in MA



## hunterenvironme

I am looking for a snow operations foreman in ma, salaried positions available. excellent pay will be commensurate with experience. please pm or call 612 PLOW-PRO


----------



## Camden

You really have a Minnesota based phone # and you live in MA? I wonder if that ever confuses your customers.


----------



## beanz27

Camden;1989588 said:


> You really have a Minnesota based phone # and you live in MA? I wonder if that ever confuses your customers.


That was my first thought too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Number portability folks, check into it. It's been around awhile.


----------



## Camden

Mark Oomkes;1989828 said:


> Number portability folks, check into it. It's been around awhile.


Never heard of it. 

My cell # has an area code associated with a different area of the state in which I actually live (it starts with 218 which is associated with northern MN but I live in central MN where the area code is 320). I can't tell you how many calls I've gotten from people who are surprised to hear I live and work in the same community as them. I'm sure they'd be doubly surprised if I had a number that was based in a different state.


----------



## SnoFarmer

If your soo dam curious give the # a call and ask.


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;1989850 said:


> If *your* soo dam curious give the # a call and ask.


Your [sic] trolling me again. (See what I did there?)

It was just a simple question but of course it had to morph into a lot more once Laurel and Hardy joined the discussion.


----------



## On a Call

Camden....you should be a trapper. 

As for me I work outside my area code by two districts


----------



## SnoFarmer

Camden;1989874 said:


> Your [sic] trolling me again. (See what I did there?)
> 
> It was just a simple question but of course it had to morph into a lot more once Laurel and Hardy joined the discussion.


You stand alone, Mr, Skelton .......
Naw, it was you , who took the guys thread off topic with your big nose not I.

What did you think your post was going to do? 
Help the guy find workers?

You, were looking to take the prize.

Roy
I'll never be 
abel to out troll you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I had an employee that had a Colorado area code, she was originally from Michigan. Another from Jersey, originally from Michigan.

I have a crapload of clients that are from all over the country that have kept their cell numbers. I didn't realize it was a big deal. 

No Laurel or Hardy, just pointing out facts.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's a land line.

I guess, if I cared Soooo much as to derail a guy's thread like camm
Is I'd call it.

Hum mm but have you ever heard about keeping your old number whet you switch carrers? Hum mm and that people and business are more mobile theses days.

Roy is just hopping that his Dick Tracy skills ,that he learned in troll collage,
Will pay off in a find.


----------



## Mike_PS

how about back on topic and the two (or more) of you FINALLY learn to ignore one another? or, just don't respond to one another?

thanks, as I'm sure I'm not the only one that would appreciate it. :waving:


----------



## On a Call

Hey Hunter...what do you pay guys like that.

perhaps money should not be asked...just currious what great pay it ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;1989906 said:


> how about back on topic and the two (or more) of you FINALLY learn to ignore one another? or, just don't respond to one another?
> 
> thanks, as I'm sure I'm not the only one that would appreciate it. :waving:


Agreed X2......kids these days never learn.


----------



## cet

1olddogtwo;1989982 said:


> Agreed X2......kids these days never learn.


One never learned to spell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

cet;1990067 said:


> One never learned to spell.


Maybe once they cure dyslexia, he'll spell better.


----------



## hunterenvironme

i don't want to let out my pay scheme on the internet but i will say my goal is to be a superior company and that requires superior employees. my highest paid foreman this year made (in pay and benefits) more than i did my first four years in business. as for the phone number, i wanted plow-pro and that was the closest area code where it was available. 

having an out of state phone number helps project a large presence which is helpful when going after large contracts. when customers meet us they often get a copy of my cellphone as well which makes them feel more comfortable even tough both numbers ring on the same phone.


----------



## Camden

hunterenvironme;1990329 said:


> i don't want to let out my pay scheme on the internet but i will say my goal is to be a superior company and that requires superior employees. my highest paid foreman this year made (in pay and benefits) more than i did my first four years in business. as for the phone number, i wanted plow-pro and that was the closest area code where it was available.
> 
> having an out of state phone number helps project a large presence which is helpful when going after large contracts. when customers meet us they often get a copy of my cellphone as well which makes them feel more comfortable even tough both numbers ring on the same phone.


Good luck with your search. With the amount of snow you guys have gotten there's certainly no shortage of work.
And I apologize for even asking about your #. I had no idea the thread would take a left turn after I asked.

:salute:


----------

